# My latest project



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

Good morning everyone , I would like to show you my latest project...it is tool cabinet,the idea came from my need of an outfeed support for my tablesaw. this will serve as support for a plywood panel that will rest on one end on the rear angle support of the saw and on the other end it will rest on the tool cabinet.
Also since one of my future projects is to make a secretary desk 18th century style that is put together with hand cut dovetails , I decided to use them on the carcase of this tool cabinet ,so that I will get some experience on this type of construction.
I used 3/4 beech plywood for the carcase and 3/4 solid beech wood for the front of the drawers and the trims, and shop made beech drawer pulls.To reinforce the case and keep the sides from bowing out because of the weight the cabinet will carry , I put a center divider on the front, attached with a housed dovetail.
By the way, plywood doesn't go along very good with dovetails since the thin top veneer gets damage very easy but considering that it is a shop piece of furniture I guess it will get bang pretty good in there anyway, plus I think I can fix all this before I apply the finish.
except for the finishing it is all done.
Best regards
Teo


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Teo,

That is some VERY nice workmanship. Plywood is not the easiest to work with especially for dovetails, but I think you did an awesome job!

Thanks for sharing your project with us and we hope to see many more from you.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Very nice! Looks like the divider is done with a dovetail dado too? Oodles of strength there to keep the sides from bowing out. Good thinking.

And as for dovtails in plywood, yep that is the way the ol' bit bounces. On the other hand, think of it as an opportunity for designing some creative molding to cover the dovetails. 

Historically, through dovetails on a carcass were often covered by molding as they weren't meant to be seen, just a good structural joint.


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

rwyoung said:


> Very nice! Looks like the divider is done with a dovetail dado too? Oodles of strength there to keep the sides from bowing out. Good thinking.
> 
> And as for dovtails in plywood, yep that is the way the ol' bit bounces. On the other hand, think of it as an opportunity for designing some creative molding to cover the dovetails.
> 
> Historically, through dovetails on a carcass were often covered by molding as they weren't meant to be seen, just a good structural joint.


Thank you Rob......good eye! to notice the full width dado..at first I thought of making a full frame divider but since the back will reinforce the cabinet in the same direction as the divider I decided to use just a 2"x 3/4" front.
Teo


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very well done Teo, I like the cabinet for sure. Did you use your own design or some other source. Regardless you have done a very good job on it, an example of outstanding workmanship.


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> Very well done Teo, I like the cabinet for sure. Did you use your own design or some other source. Regardless you have done a very good job on it, an example of outstanding workmanship.


Actually I have been looking at chest of drawers plans for a long time and looking at construction techniques, that I think this design just evolved from all this.......it is like a tip and turn table that I made a few months ago where I used the ideas of Norm abram's tilt table, Mario Rodriguez's plans from fine woodworking and the plans from plansnow, and from this made my own.
As far as measurements I accommodated the partial plywood sheets I had on hand.
Thanks for you nice comments.
Teo


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Now that's a real woodworker's tool chest! Beautiful work Teo! Thanks for sharing, and please post more of your work!


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Great job.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Great work Teo !!!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Very nice, Teo! You did an excellent job.


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> Now that's a real woodworker's tool chest! Beautiful work Teo! Thanks for sharing, and please post more of your work!


Thank you Deb......but I must congratulate you! on the very fine work you are doing on your toolbox , I really like the combination of woods that you used, and your artistic approach to the project. Last night I started reading you thread and all of a sudden I could not stop reading until I read all 12 pages! like a good t.v. show that you have to watch till the end.
Congratulations again.
Teo


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks a lot to all of you for your nice comments!...they really feed my desire for continuing to build and advance my skills.

Teo


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

Finally here is the finished tool cabinet.
Best regards.
Teo


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Geez my house furniture doesn't even look that nice! Fantastic Teo!


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice......


----------

